# Pogi Pare



## Robert Wheeler (Feb 17, 2009)

Remember these calls on 500?
Starts with a single POGI. Then comes the reply PARE dit didah dididah.
Curiosity made me give the reply once, and up we went to 512. It turned out to be a Phillipino call for fellow countrymen. Anyone know what the POGI and PARE words mean?


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Robert,

my trusty internet tells me that POGI means - handsome boy - cute boy - handsome looking boy.
Korean slang for - pussy.
PARE means - guy - friend.

Hawkey01


----------



## Robert Wheeler (Feb 17, 2009)

Funny old way of calling on 500 then?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't recall hearing POGI PARE or anything like it - when was that going on?

I do remember once relaying a few telegrams for a Filipino R/O and when I called him back to give him the acknowledgements we got chatting. He asked me if I was "pink", wasn't sure what he meant but thought it may have been a Black Power type reference to "whiteys" - that was all the go at the time. When I asked him what he was on about he didn't reply. These days of course, "pink" probably has a completely different meaning. I thought he was a bit rude, considering I'd just done him a favour and wasted time that I could have spent perusing my men's underwear catalogues.

John T.


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

Ahhh yes I'd forgotten about ole POGI, always wondered who he was


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

> I could have spent perusing my men's underwear catalogues.


I drew the line at Interflora !!

= Adrian +


----------



## landoburns (Aug 15, 2006)

hawkey01 said:


> Robert,
> 
> my trusty internet tells me that POGI means - handsome boy - cute boy - handsome looking boy.
> Korean slang for - pussy.
> ...


The translation is spot on. I was R/O on a salvage tug (H24) during the Iran-Iraq War with a 2nd R/O who was a Filipino and I caught him quite often sending PARE or POGI on 500 when he should have been monitoring the myriad of receivers for our next salvage! I remember one time finding him ordering a pizza to be delivered in the Philippines thru a Filipino coast station on 12 MHz! This was around 1985-1990 when it was very common to hear PARE & POGI on 500. 

On the subject of callsigns, in the 70's I was R/O on a drillship DISCOVERER III with the callsign HORG. The owners in Houston revealed that they had no clue about callsigns, QRC's or settling radio accounts when I received a letter asking me "Who is this Mr Horg and who does he work for?"


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I used to think it was italian r/os looking for fellow-countrymen, (the italian word for 'today' is 'oggi': nothing to do with pasties I should mention!); but when I was blessed (?) with a filipino 2nd r/o I soon became enlightened. 
He boarded in Kakogawa and the company requested I initiate him and assess his abilities during the voyage to Dampier and then Elefsis.
He had the most peculiar wrist action I have ever seen. I tuned in SVA and set him to calling but couldn't even read his sidetone so SVA had no chance and of course we got nowhere. 
Passing the Phillipines, though, I couldn't keep him off the air; every inter-island and coastal craft seemed to have an r/o and he was at it every waking hour. Once we were out of MF range (phew!!!) he begged me to let him call for other filipino r/os two or three times a day 'to keep in practice'.
It didn't improve; during the whole voyage he did manage to collect a QTC from ZSC on MF, but the technique of HF working was obviously beyond his experience.
At Elefsis I handed in my written assessment and never saw or heard of the chap again.


----------

